# Brunch Friday 25 June



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

No place has been selected yet but I have a few confirmations of attendance so far
We will select a brunch in the next couple of days or if you wish to throw your hat in the ring and suggest somewhere, go for it. :clap2:

Anyhow the thread is open 

All Welcome :welcome: :cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy, can confirm in a couple of days. Got a few things planned for this weekend, so not sure at the moment. But it would be great to see all of you!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bumping it back up to the first page...Stewy have you decided on where you are going?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Bumping it back up to the first page...Stewy have you decided on where you are going?


No but will come up with something in next day.
SBP will help with that.
Went to Radison blu over near media city other week with AC it was ok.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> No but will come up with something in next day.
> SBP will help with that.
> Went to Radison blu over near media city other week with AC it was ok.


Yes, give SBP some work to do! LOL


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> No but will come up with something in next day.
> SBP will help with that.
> Went to Radison blu over near media city other week with AC it was ok.


Was that Certo by any chance? I was there on Friday, it got a bit messy.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Was that Certo by any chance? I was there on Friday, it got a bit messy.


No it was Icon bar, but same hotel


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> No it was Icon bar, but same hotel


We ended up in Icon after Certo, I didn't realise they did a brunch as well, wasn't that busy apart from the German fan club upstairs watching the football.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We will defo come this time, no more moving or furniture to buy! Media city sounds good as close to the marina


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> No but will come up with something in next day.
> SBP will help with that.
> Went to Radison blu over near media city other week with AC it was ok.


What's your criteria?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> What's your criteria?
> 
> -


AED160 for 4 hours with great steak and mushroom pie. I was happy!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Here it is Radison Blu Media City
About 12:30.
Was 160 last time and W11 bowling is a giggle.

The Radisson Blu (SAS) Hotel, Dubai Media City: Luxury Dubai Hotels: Location - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

stewart said:


> Here it is Radison Blu Media City
> About 12:30.
> Was 160 last time and W11 bowling is a giggle.
> 
> The Radisson Blu (SAS) Hotel, Dubai Media City: Luxury Dubai Hotels: Location - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts


Icon Bar


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Here it is Radison Blu Media City
> About 12:30.
> Was 160 last time and* W11 bowling is a giggle.*


That's bringing back some bad memories, haha.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> AED160 for 4 hours with great steak and mushroom pie. I was happy!


Will we see you friday then........................................?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

So it is on this Friday at:

Radisson Blue Media City
Icon Bar
12 to 4
160 eat and drink (whiskey available)
WII bowling on a big screen
Let me know.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just going to throw this in, but Justforus has put up a thread for brunch this Friday at Spice Island at the Renaissance. For those who haven't been there already, it is a really nice brunch and she is leaving on the 3rd of July so won't be able to make it on other weekends. Why don't you all just combine your two brunches into one at the Spice Island?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/51451-spice-island-brunch.html


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

We are staying with this brunch location but will probably catch up with the SPICE Girls afterwards


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm in too, look forward to meeting some new faces and some old 

its going to me messy I am sure


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Tomorrow is booked...................................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone should take up an exapt forum collection for the sharjah guys :eyebrows: at said outing


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Someone should take up an exapt forum collection for the sharjah guys :eyebrows: at said outing


Great idea Jynx!!  Stewy..you should take the lead. I'm sure even if everyone pays up 10 Dhs or more.....it'll still help!
Hope you all have fun tomorrow. I'll be spending quality time with my son.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To steal a line from a famous UK supermarket - every little helps.

A small donation for everyone a having a lovely brunch is a great idea. What about giving the cost of one drink each? Consider it a small 'fun tax'. 

:clap2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

can i just confirm that this is still at the radisson in media city and not at spice island as suggested?

also what do i say when i turn up, i don't fancy just turning up asking for the forum table as that sounds a bit geeky!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look for the loudest people... and you found them!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> can i just confirm that this is still at the radisson in media city and not at spice island as suggested?
> 
> also what do i say when i turn up, i don't fancy just turning up asking for the forum table as that sounds a bit geeky!


sent you a PM


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

phew...saw this one now...always arrive late....anyone made this one? I shall keep checking posts everyday


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> phew...saw this one now...always arrive late....anyone made this one? I shall keep checking posts everyday


Just got back in, it was great, good food, good comapany and good drink.
We had a laugh on the WII too, looking forward to the next one.
Thanks to Stuart for organising.

:yo:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Just got back in, it was great, good food, good comapany and good drink.
> We had a laugh on the WII too, looking forward to the next one.
> Thanks to Stuart for organising.
> 
> :yo:


Had really good fun, everyone was really nice, food was good, drinks free flowing will defo look forward to the next one


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

will try to make it next time




mikeyb said:


> Just got back in, it was great, good food, good comapany and good drink.
> We had a laugh on the WII too, looking forward to the next one.
> Thanks to Stuart for organising.
> 
> :yo:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am sure there will be lots more, I had a ball, but the continuation after at Byblos sure topped me up.
To many tequila shots.
Thanks to all that made it a great day :clap2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

stewart said:


> I am sure there will be lots more, I had a ball, but the continuation after at Byblos sure topped me up.
> To many tequila shots.
> Thanks to all that made it a great day :clap2:



Excellent day, lots of nice people, good food, good drink.

Just woke up after having to go back to bed!!! Thanks to Stewart for organising!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay to Captain Stew, the leader of the gang......Go Stewy, go Stewy........


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheers stewart, great time had by all. Take back comments about the icon bar, it was perfect! See you after Ramadan!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Cheers stewart, great time had by all. Take back comments about the icon bar, it was perfect! See you after Ramadan!


Erm....weren't you supposed to be at Spice Island?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> Cheers stewart, great time had by all. Take back comments about the icon bar, it was perfect! See you after Ramadan!


Have a safe trip, call me when you gety back to town.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Erm....weren't you supposed to be at Spice Island?


Long boring story pamela which unfortunately I bored the guys with when I got there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Long boring story pamela which unfortunately I bored the guys with when I got there!


Have a safe trip and hopefully will get to meet you when you're back so you can bore me with the story too!


----------

